# Rey Galang book to include Modern Arnis lineage



## Dan Anderson (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi All,

I just saw this from the escrima_topica forum.  Thought it would be of interest:


> Date: Tue, 6 Jul 2004 12:21:27 +0800
> From: "Vic Turdanes" <vgtur@pjlhuillier.com>
> Subject: RE: Rey Galang
> 
> ...



Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Master Rey Galang has been in the Philippines rersearching for a new book that he is preparing. Having spent time with him at the home of Master Topher Ricketts (bakbakan) and read some of the material, I can guarantee you that it is going to be a sensational book. 

The meeting you mentioned was special. By this I mean that there was Master Topher and Master Rey, the senior masters of modern arnis (masters Roland Dantes, Vicente Sanchez, Rodel Dagooc, Pepito Robas, Jerry Dela Cruz), Master Yuli Romo (kali ilustrisimo), Master Bert (Lightning scientific) and several students of these masters. I also better mention that my girlfriend was there or she may kill me! Master Topher and master Rey were very gracious hosts and it was a very nice to hqave several of the masters of the art together discussing many topics.  

The mention of the Council of Senior Grandmasters of Modern Arnis, has been esrtablished in the Philippines and consists of the senior modern arnis masters that I have mentioned above. The reasons for it being established are numerous, but one is that it has been stated on occassion that they have endorsed rank prpomotions when they in fact, knew nothing of these promotions.  There will be further announcements once I complete interviewing these gentlemen next week.


----------



## sungkit (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry for the typo errors, but the keysboards I am using at the internet cafe are not very good!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 6, 2004)

What exactly is this book?  Is it intended to be a training reference, or mainly just literary content on history, etc.?


----------



## sungkit (Jul 7, 2004)

It is going to be must reading for FMA practitioners who want to read about the different systems and their history, approaches etc. There are many technique sequences that are goingto be featured and it is going to be huge. 

Undertaking a task such as this is to be commended. Master Galang was able to bring many of the senior masters of FMA together to share their history, views and systems to be recorded.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Undertaking a task such as this is to be commended. Master Galang was able to bring many of the senior masters of FMA together to share their history, views and systems to be recorded.



Sungkit,
Here's an interesting question: Is Master Galang going to only talk to the PI Senior Masters of Modern Arnis or will he query some of the American ones as well?  And if he does, who might he/they be?  Two reasons here: As you can tell in the various threads in MT, Modern Arnis has taken a turn in a different direction in the US, being more stick based and much less blade or blade/stick oriented.  Then there's the fact that most, if not all of the American senior students of RP have not met any of the Senior Masters in the PI except for, perhaps, SM Roland Dantes.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Jul 7, 2004)

I really enjoyed reading "The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo". sungkit, Do you know when this book will be published? I was also wondering if Mr. Galang will be going into the whole Villabrille/Ilustrisimo connection (i.e. Antonio Ilustrisimo, Floro Villabrille, and Regino Ilustrisimo in California) and hopefully offer a theory as to how Mr. Villabrille began using Kali as the name of his art? Also if there will be any more details of the Antonio Ilustrisimo/Timoteo Maranga connection (I believe only a paragraph was alotted for this in the first book)? It would also be interesting if more detail is shed regarding Mr. Yuli Romo's training with Mr. Jose "Joe Go" Milan (Balintawak) and how his training in Balintawak related to his training with Tatang Ilustrisimo (and any other Balintawak connections in Cebu). On a whole, I hope there's more coverage on training in Cebu (before everyone went to Manila), since this seems to be the place where everyone started. It would be great if Mr. Galang, et al were able to make connections between Cebuano eskrima legends like *Venancio Bacon* (b. 1912?), *Floro Villabrille* (b. 1912?), *Juan LaCosta* (b. early 1900s?. Mr. Inosanto's main teacher), *Felicisimo Dizon* (b. early 1900s?. Mr. Cabales' teacher), and *Antonio Ilustrisimo* (b. early 1900s?)-- I'm sure during the early part of the century these masters must have either met or have heard of each other. It would be interesting if any records of their thoughts or impressions exist.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 7, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Sungkit,
> Here's an interesting question: Is Master Galang going to only talk to the PI Senior Masters of Modern Arnis or will he query some of the American ones as well?  And if he does, who might he/they be?  Two reasons here: As you can tell in the various threads in MT, Modern Arnis has taken a turn in a different direction in the US, being more stick based and much less blade or blade/stick oriented.  Then there's the fact that most, if not all of the American senior students of RP have not met any of the Senior Masters in the PI except for, perhaps, SM Roland Dantes.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Dan,

It is my understanding that Kelly Worden will be contributing to the Modern Arnis. The extent of his contribution I don't know. 

Vince
aka Black Grass
Bakbakan International (Toronto)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2004)

Vince,
Thanks for the data.
Yours,
Dn Anderson


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 7, 2004)

Joe Eccleston said:
			
		

> It would be great if Mr. Galang, et al were able to make connections between Cebuano eskrima legends like *Venancio Bacon* (b. 1912?), *Floro Villabrille* (b. 1912?), *Juan LaCosta* (b. early 1900s?. Mr. Inosanto's main teacher), *Felicisimo Dizon* (b. early 1900s?. Mr. Cabales' teacher), and *Antonio Ilustrisimo* (b. early 1900s?)-- I'm sure during the early part of the century these masters must have either met or have heard of each other. It would be interesting if any records of their thoughts or impressions exist.




There are a few interviews with Tatangs thoughts here is short synopsis:

- Dizon and Tatang Ilustrisimo were training partners. As I hear it , Cabales was on the sidelines and just watched.
- Floro Villabrille was Tatang cousin. according to Tatang the blind princess stuff is bull.  
- As far as I know Bacon and Tatang did not meet, Tatang was already in Manila/at sea when Bacon became popular 
- Lacosta is unknown in the Philippines, Tatang has never heard of him. 


vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2004)

Black Grass said:
			
		

> Dan,
> 
> It is my understanding that Kelly Worden will be contributing to the Modern Arnis. The extent of his contribution I don't know.
> 
> ...



Vince,

Off the top of your head, do you know if Master Rey is going to interview any other Americans who are seniors in Modern Arnis US?  There are several different groups who all have logged considerable time with Prof. Presas as well.  Just curious.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Master Galang's contact info is on http://www.bakbakan.com/.
I think his main school is in New Jersey.

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2004)

I look forward to this book.  Of the systems covered, are they styles that are taught in Bakbakan or do they include outside systems? I don't know a whole lot about the Bakaban group other than much of there training comes from Illustrisimo, Placido Yambao and combinations of other systems like lameco. (I could be wrong)

Thanks

andy


----------



## sungkit (Jul 7, 2004)

The Senior masters of modern arnis are interviewed as a group and during the interview, they announced the formation of their own group which is independent of other groups. When the book and other magazine interviews are published the reasons for this occurring will be announced. 

Kelly Worden is submitting written material on the USA modern arnis scene. But that does not mean that other seniors in the USA  cannot contact Master Rey through either his email arjee@aol.com or through his web site www.bakbakan.com "But please do so as soon as possible. The book is goingto completed and printed by October 2004." I am sure that he would be happyto hear from Dan Anderson who was lakan pito (7th degree black belt and the highest ranked American student when Professor Remy passed away), Tim Hartman,etc.

Joe, in regards to the questions that you raised they would make very interesting reading.I am sure that a lot ofthese will be in Master Rey's book as he has done much research and I do know that the grandmasters here in the PI are very much looking forward to it. In fact, it was remarkable to see them all coming together for such a project and I believe this is due Master Rey and bakbakan. 

In Edgar Sulite's book Masters of Arnis Kali Eskrima, which Bakbakan and Master Rey were involved in,  they also featured many styles and masters. This book is no different. The only difference is that I really believe the quality of this publication is going to be first class.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 7, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> and the highest ranked American student when Professor Remy passed away), Tim Hartman,etc.



Actually I was one of three people contacted last month to write for this project. Just finished the photo shoot and the article will be ready by Sunday. 
 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 7, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> I am sure that he would be happy to hear from Dan Anderson who was lakan pito (7th degree black belt and the highest ranked American student when Professor Remy passed away),



Hi Sungkit,

Did I get promoted and was never told?  If so, what a way to find out.   
My last certificate was dated June 1992 and was a 6th degree.  Let me know where you got that I am a 7th.  If I am, you knew before I did.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Sungkit,
> 
> Did I get promoted and was never told?  If so, what a way to find out.
> My last certificate was dated June 1992 and was a 6th degree.  Let me know where you got that I am a 7th.  If I am, you knew before I did.
> ...



Dannie Boy, I hought your last Cert was 1994, and it said Senior Master? 

Your truly

Rich


----------



## sungkit (Jul 8, 2004)

To dan Anderson and other practitioners of modern arnis, I stand corrected. Guro Dan was promoted to 6th degree by Profesor Remy Presas. As such , I apologise if my statement before caused ant stress, grief or political stirrings. My mistake no one elses.

Thanks.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 8, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Actually I was one of three people contacted last month to write for this project. Just finished the photo shoot and the article will be ready by Sunday.
> :asian:



Datu,

Any chance some of your students will be participating in Master Rey Tourney in Sep ?

Vince
aka Black Grass
Bakbakan International (Toronto)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 8, 2004)

Rich,

I have no paper stating Senior Master.  That was verbally announced at the 1995 Pacific Northwest Camp.  The date on my certificate is June 28, 1992.

Sungkit,

No embarrassment caused at all.  No problem.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2004)

Black Grass said:
			
		

> Datu,
> 
> Any chance some of your students will be participating in Master Rey Tourney in Sep ?
> 
> ...



When?

Where?

What Rules?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

Mod Note:

Please use the following thread for dicussions concerning the Babakan tournament:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15383

Ok, let's get back to topic...

Palusut
MT Mod


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> To dan Anderson and other practitioners of modern arnis, I stand corrected. Guro Dan was promoted to 6th degree by Profesor Remy Presas. As such , I apologise if my statement before caused ant stress, grief or political stirrings. My mistake no one elses.
> 
> Thanks.



I am thoroughly upset, and I have contacted my attorney!   

Obviously kidding...  :uhyeah:


----------



## sungkit (Jul 20, 2004)

Master Rey Galang's book, "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" will be featuring interview with Guro Roland Dantes and the Senior Masters in the Philippines. Additionally there are submissions by other modern arnis people such as datu Worden.


----------

